# Cellular PVC J Pocket TrimBoard



## joevar1005 (Jul 30, 2010)

Anybody have any experience with J Pocket Trim Boards in this situation.

I am siding an entire house with CertainTeed Perfection 7" Cedar Impressions and using 1/2" fan fold backer board over Tyvek house wrap.

I want to use Restoration Millwork (A CertainTeed Company) J Pocket Trim Board instead of standard Lineals or J-channels around all new Andersen windows. I will of course flash all windows before installing Trim Boards. My only concern is water getting behind Trim Boards. Someone suggested that instead of butting the 1/2 backer board up to the windows, I should use 1/2 " plywood to trim the windows and them apply the J Pocket TrimBoards on top of the plywood.

I have spoken to Restoration Millwork a number of times and they say this application; Trimboard on top of 1/2" backer board is fine. I know other contractors are doing the same and some even field cut J channel pockets out of 5/4 x 4 Trimboards.

I am just looking for anybody's experience using an Azek type J Pocket Trim Board with any type of Cedar impression siding.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 30, 2010)

I guess the real question is what kind of windows are you getting? Are they replacement or new construction?

And welcome to Houserepair Talk.


----------



## joevar1005 (Aug 1, 2010)

It is new construction. Windows are Andersen 400 series.


----------

